# Activities for teenagers speaking english in Lisbon



## sandrine.simon.dina (9 mo ago)

Hi everybody, We live in Lisbon and are looking for regular activities for our two teenagers (14 and 16) speaking english and limited portuguese (for now). they are doing home schooling and would be very happy to socialise more and meet new friends of their ages. I suppose english-speaking schools have their own clubs but would there be anything else around that they could join? (plenty of activities for -young- adults or for kids but we are really after teenagers groups! 
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## n.leonardo517 (5 d ago)

sandrine.simon.dina said:


> Hi everybody, We live in Lisbon and are looking for regular activities for our two teenagers (14 and 16) speaking english and limited portuguese (for now). they are doing home schooling and would be very happy to socialise more and meet new friends of their ages. I suppose english-speaking schools have their own clubs but would there be anything else around that they could join? (plenty of activities for -young- adults or for kids but we are really after teenagers groups! Thanks so much for your help!


 Hello, are you still in Lisbon? We will be there on February 1st, also have a teenager (13) and she is also homeschooling. Have you had any luck enrolling your teens in activities in Lisbon? Would be happy to connect. Thanks for your help!!


----------

